# AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen Update: Microsoft meldet sich zu Wort



## Skysnake (5. April 2013)

Update:
Nach dem Bericht von heise,  kontaktierte neowin.net Microsoft und erhielt folgende Antwort:



> DirectX is the world’s leading low-level interface for gaming and  graphics. Microsoft is actively investing in DirectX as the unified  graphics foundation for all of our platforms, including Windows, Xbox  360, and Windows Phone. DirectX is evolving and will continue to evolve.  We have absolutely no intention of stopping innovation with DirectX.



Übersetzung, ohne Gewähr auf Korrektheit:



> DirectX ist das führende low-level Interface der Welt für Gameing und Grafik. Microsoft investiert aktiv in DirectX als vereinheitlichte Grafikgrundlage für all unsere Platformen, inklusive Windows, Xbox 360 und Windows Phone. DirectX entwickelt sich und wird sich auch weiter entwickeln. Wir haben absolut keine Absicht die Innovationen mit DirectX zu stoppen.



Microsoft sieht die Sache also wie es scheint etwas anders als Roy Taylor. Bleibt die Frage offen, ob eventuell DirectX und AMD getrennte Wege gehen. Bedenkt man die XBox720, in der ja die Technik von AMD stecken wird, ist dies schwerlich zu glauben. 

Man könnte nun allerdings die Aussage von Microsoft auf die Goldwaage legen, und vermuten, dass die XBox720 eben nicht auf DirectX setzen wird, und daher die Aussage von Roy Taylor durchaus zutreffend sein kann für AMD, obwohl diese mit Microsoft eng zusammen arbeiten müssen für die XBox720, und MS ja weiterhin DirectX weiterentwickeln möchte.

Kruz um, auch nach diesem Statement von Microsoft sind wir noch nicht wirklich schlauer.

Quelle:
Microsoft cuts down another DirectX shutdown rumor - Neowin
PS: Danke an Locuza für den Tip 

*Orginal:*
Der ehemalige Vice President von nVidia Roy Taylor, welcher unter anderem für das sehr bekannte "*T*he *w*ay *i*t´s *m*eant *t*o *b*e *p*layed"-Projekt verantwortlich war, und seit Januar 2013 als Corporate Vice President im Bereich Global Channel Sales tätig ist, hat in einem Interview mit heise auf deren Frage bzgl der aktuellen Praxis von AMD, GPUs zusammen mit Spielebundles zu verkaufen, wie dies in den 90er Jahren üblich war folgendes geantwortet:

[nachfolgend die komplette ungekürzte Antwort, um nicht gefahr zu laufen, denn Sinn der Aussage zu verändern]



> *Taylor:* Wir werden auch zukünftig Spiele-Bundles mit  Top-Spielen schnüren. Wir glauben, das ist der richtige Weg. Aber auch  für die Branche ist es ein wichtiges Zeichen. Denn die  Computer-Industrie hat über viele Jahre von einer kontinuierlichen  Erneuerung der DirectX-Schnittstelle profitiert. Ein neues DirectX hat  die Branche immer wieder neu aufgefrischt, neue Grafikkarten brauchten  stärkere Prozessoren und mehr RAM. Aber es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen.  Das war's. Soweit wir wissen gibt es keine Pläne für DirectX 12. Falls  das nicht stimmen sollte und mich jemand korrigieren möchte – wunderbar.  Aber jetzt brauchen wir wirklich hervorragende Spiele wie Bioshock  Infinite oder Crysis 3, um einerseits die Industrie anzuregen und  andererseits unsere Käufer zu belohnen. Deswegen ist Never Settle für  uns strategisch enorm wichtig und wird auch weiterhin Top-Titel  beinhalten.


Was Roy Taylor hier fast schon beiläufig erwähnt, stellt womöglichen den größten Umbruch im Gameingbereich dar seit der Einführung von DX oder gar 3D allgemein. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch gar nicht weiter auf die Aussage eingehen. Man sollte wirklich ersteinmal alles sacken lassen, und Microsoft, Intel sowie nVidia Zeit geben sich hierzu zu äußern. Ich würde nicht einmal ausschließen wollen, das von AMD selbst eine anderweitige Erklärung abgegeben wird. 

Die Auswirkungen, die eine Abkehr von DX haben würde, kann man wohl kaum überblicken. Die nächsten Tage werden wohl SEHR spannend. In diesem Sinne: Stay tuned!

Quelle:
AMDs Vice President im Gespräch: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen | heise online


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

O.K  

Dann werden wir mal sehen was da noch so kommt...


----------



## Aer0 (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

bill gates hat auch gesagt niemand wird je mehr als 640kb ram brauchen ^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich verstehe das alles nicht ganz. 
Will man Directx11 sehr lange beibehalten bzw ausbauen, so wie DX9 damals, oder setzt man zukünftig auf eine völlig neue Schnittstelle, oder gar nur mehr auf OpenGL/OpenAL ?


----------



## Sunjy (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Naja irgendwass neues muss kommen da auch DX11 sicherlich in 2 Jahren wenn ncih schon früher komplett ausgereitz sein wird. Evtl machen sie so die leute munter noch ihre momentanen Karten leerzukaufen da eh nix neues zu erwarten ist^^


----------



## NCphalon (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Wenn es was offenes wäre würd ich das sehr begrüßen


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Dann ja, aber man muss da aufpassen wie ein Bluthund, damit Hersteller nicht auf "dumme" Ideen kommen...

Im 3D Center meinte ja Demirug, das angeblich die DirectX Gruppe wohl aufgelöst worden sei.



> Vielleicht holt Microsoft wieder WGF aus der Schublade. Die DirectX  Gruppe ja wurde ja endgültig aufgelöst. Insofern könnte der AMD Vize  schon recht haben das es kein neues DirectX mehr geben wird.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5156288 schrieb:
			
		

> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich verstehe das alles nicht ganz.
> Will man Directx11 sehr lange beibehalten bzw ausbauen, so wie DX9 damals, oder setzt man zukünftig auf eine völlig neue Schnittstelle, oder gar nur mehr auf OpenGL/OpenAL ?


 Ich weiß auch nicht so ganz was ich davon halten soll.

Dass mab DX11 lange behalten will, kann ich mir vorstellen. Dass MS danach ewas anderes bringt auch noch. Evtl. nennen sie es auch nur anders.

Aber dass MS sich denkt: Kein Bock mehr, sollen sie doch auf OpenGL umsteigen? Nee, ganz sicher nicht. Dann wären ja plötzlich alle Spiele ganz einfach von Windows zu OSX oder Linux zu portieren. Man würde sein eigenes Zeug aufgeben und der Konkurrenz (indirekt) helfen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Ich würde eher nicht darauf tippen, dass das von MS ausging. Ein guter Teil ihrer Marktmacht im Gameingbereich geht auf einen einheitlichen Standard wie DX zurück.

Das wird eher von AMD oder nVidia ausgegangen sein.

Hättest du mich bis zu der News gefragt, was ich denke von wem, hätte ich nVidia gesagt. Schau dir nur mal an, wie SIE die Einhaltung von "DX"-Specs interpretieren. Ich sag nur DX11.1 Auch bei DX10 waren Sie ja eher weniger begeistert dabei. 

Nach der Meldung von heute würde ich aber auch zutrauen, das AMD der Auslöser war, auch wenn ich eher noch auf nVidia tippen würde.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Achso, hab jetzt irgendwie gedacht, dass das von MS kommen soll, dass die irgendwie kein Bock haben sich weiter um DX zu kümmern. 
Macht natürlich keinen Sinn. 

Das AMD jetzt meint was eigenes durchzudrücken könnte natürlich sein (beliefern alle 3 Konsolen und haben einen ordentlichen Marktanteil am Desktop Markt) aber ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. Zumindest hoffe ich das.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Jetzt werden wohl alle Hersteller/Plattformen mit einbezogen, um was einheitliches kreieren zu können, also eine Schnittstelle für alle System (Smartphone/Konsolen/PC).
Sieht man ja gut bei Futuremark, die haben ja auch bei ihrem neuen 3dMark mehrere Plattformen berücksichtigt.


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



john201050 schrieb:


> Achso, hab jetzt irgendwie gedacht, dass das von MS kommen soll, dass die irgendwie kein Bock haben sich weiter um DX zu kümmern.
> Macht natürlich keinen Sinn.
> 
> Das AMD jetzt meint was eigenes durchzudrücken könnte natürlich sein (beliefern alle 3 Konsolen und haben einen ordentlichen Marktanteil am Desktop Markt) aber ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. Zumindest hoffe ich das.


 Ja, es ist möglich, vor allem wenn man auch an HSA denkt. Ob das für uns Endkunden gut ist, muss sich aber erst zeigen! Da steckt verdammt viel Explosivmaterial drin!

Wenn es wirklich über HSA laufen würde, dann würde das nVidia wohl ziemlich böse das Genick brechen, da Sie da eben nicht mitmachen. Die müssten eher schon auf OpenGL hoffen.

Aber selbst da ist nicht sicher, wie sich die anderen Firmen verhalten. nVidia ist BEKANNT! dafür ihre Interessen durchdrücken zu wollen ,und die liegen vor allem in propritären "Standards". 

Könnte sein, dass die ganzen anderen Unternehmen sich Linux Torvald jetzt anschließen und nVidia den Stinkefinger zeigen, und Sie schlicht nicht mehr "mitspielen" lassen 

Das wäre natürlich schon DER HAMMER!

Das ist echt nen Schreckenszenario  

Ich hoffe ECHT, dass das nur Hirngesprinste von mir sind, und ich einfach zu viel Phantasie habe....

Leider habe ich viel zu oft Recht, wenn ich es gar nicht will...


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



john201050 schrieb:


> Das AMD jetzt meint was eigenes durchzudrücken könnte natürlich sein (beliefern alle 3 Konsolen und haben einen ordentlichen Marktanteil am Desktop Markt) aber ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. Zumindest hoffe ich das.


 
Wenn AMD was durchzieht, ist es die Vereinheitlichungen eines offenen Standards für sämtliche Plattformen, welcher doch jeder Hersteller mittlerweile beherschen sollte, und ständig weiter entwickelt wird. 
Valve: OpenGL is faster than DirectX — even on Windows | ExtremeTech
Ich kann das nur begrüßen.


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

DirectX ist für Microsoft/Windows ein sehr wichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal. DirectX war zu einem nicht zu unterschätzenden Teil daran beteiligt das der PC sich im Heimbereich durchgesetzt hat und die Heimcomputer verdrängt wurden, DirectX ist bis heute ein sehr wichtiges Argument für Windows und gegen Linux und auch Mac.

Es wäre langfristig sehr gefährlich für Microsoft DirectX fallenzulassen. Wenn es sein muss sollte Microsoft lieber versuchen DX im Alleingang weiterzuentwickeln, die Grafikkartenhersteller werden sich daran anpassen müssen, eine Grafikkarte die DirectX nicht vollständig unterstützt hat am Markt kaum eine Chance (solange es Alternativen gibt die das tun).


----------



## addicTix (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Die Nachricht ist doch irgendwo gut und irgendwo schlecht oder ?
Wenn DX11 die letzte DX-Version ist, dann müssten doch auch teils bessere Konsolenports kommen... Allerdings wird DX11 irgendwann ausgereizt sein und es wird fast nicht mehr möglich sein die Grafik noch zu verbessern


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Ich behaupte jedenfalls: DX12 kommt ~2015 mit richtig dicken Neuerungen, insbesondere einem umfangreichen, standardisierten, GPGPU Featureset.

Alles andere wäre eine negative Überaschung- für uns und vor allem auch für Microsoft.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Die Frage ist wofür braucht man DirectX wenn man nicht spielt?
Ich sehe da nicht viel da Linux und OSX ja ohne auskommen.

Und kennt einer eine gute Erklärung auf deutsch für die Heterogeneous System Architecture?
Oder sind das nur APUs?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

MS benötigt es anscheinend 
Denn sonst würde man nicht auf Directx11.1 bestehen in Win8, MS gibt ja an das durch DX11.1 die Darstellung (der Kacheln von Metro wohl) um ein vielfaches beschleunigt wird.


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



> Die Frage ist wofür braucht man DirectX wenn man nicht spielt?


 
Die Frage sollte eher lauten:"Wofür braucht man (als Privatnutzer) Windows wenn man DirectX nicht braucht um zu Spielen"?

Linux ist billiger (gratis) wird in entsprechenden Distributionen immer einfacher zu bedienen und Nachteile hat man beim Surfen, Medienkonsum, Softwareentwicklung oder einfachem Office keine. DX ist ein sehr wichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Windows.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Die Frage kam, weil du geschrieben hast 'nnegative Überaschung- für uns', das hat mich verwirrt.
Und ich sehe es eher positiv wenn man von Win wegkommen würde, viele Nachteile hätte das wohl nicht.


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Doch, es hätte Nachteile.

Es könnte zu einem Chaos führen- GPU spezifische APIs, Spiele die auf bestimmten GraKas sehr viel besser laufen und sehr viel besser aussehen als auf anderen, im Extremfall Spiele die GraKas eines bestimmten Herstellers zwingend vorraussetzen- sowas gab es schon mal in den 1990ern (etwa das NURBS System bei der nVidia NV1, die Glide API bei 3Dfx)...

DirectX ist ein Segen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Mit TressFX haben(?) bzw hatten wir aber was ähnliches. 
Nvidia hat ja vom Spiel anbgeraten.
Also ist Punkt 1 jetzt schon da, bei GTA IV war es anders rum am Anfang,da waren die AMD Karten schlechter dran.


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Superwip schrieb:


> DirectX ist ein Segen.


 
Und ein Fluch zugleich. 
Windows 8: Hardwarebeschleunigter Sound kehrt zurück

Eine API ohne Nutzen ist ne nutzlose API, für Hardware die damit nix anfangen kann.


----------



## Trefoil80 (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit TressFX haben(?) bzw hatten wir aber was ähnliches.
> Nvidia hat ja vom Spiel anbgeraten.
> Also ist Punkt 1 jetzt schon da, bei GTA IV war es anders rum am Anfang,da waren die AMD Karten schlechter dran.



Sehe ich völlig anders!
TressFX ist eher mit nVidia-PhysX (GPU) zu vergleichen. Sogar noch mit dem Unterschied, dass TressFX auf *allen* DX11-Karten läuft (dank DirectCompute), nVidia PhysX (GPU) läuft nur auf GeForces...
In Bezug auf TressFX kann AMD nix dafür, wenn nVidia meint, die GPGPU-Fähigkeiten ihrer Gaming-Grakas so beschneiden zu müssen, und die Karten dann bei massivem DirectCompute-Einsatz einknicken.

Außerdem: Sowohl PhysX als auch TressFX sind *abschaltbar*! Es läuft trotzdem alles unter DX.
Früher hingegen startete ein Game nicht, wenn es zwingend eine 3dfx-Karte (Glide-API) benötigte, was gar nicht mal selten war.

Man wird es immer haben, dass in Spiel A AMD vorne ist, in Spiel B nVidia und in Spiel C sind beide gleich schnell...


----------



## beercarrier (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

der einzige konzern der eine nicht kompatible api aufgrund seiner marktmacht durchdrücken könnte wäre intel, und die arbeiten recht gut mit ms zusammen. nvidia und amd können mit ms streiten wie gpgpu bzw heterogene architekturen in schnittstellen eingebunden werden, evtl sogar gegenentwürfe stricken. amd sitzt da gerade dank konsolen am längeren hebel, aber ein alleingang wäre auch für sie schwierig da sie im pc-markt weit vom monopol entfernt sind, und sony, ms und publisher sich gerade über die leichte portierbarkeit freuen und amd gerade die publisher für so einen schritt nicht verärgern sollte.


----------



## Rizzard (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Ich würde das so interpretieren, das Taylor einfach noch keine Informationen von MS hat was ein neues DX angeht. Ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso gerade Microsoft darauf verzichten sollte?


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Superwip schrieb:


> DirectX ist für Microsoft/Windows ein sehr wichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal. DirectX war zu einem nicht zu unterschätzenden Teil daran beteiligt das der PC sich im Heimbereich durchgesetzt hat und die Heimcomputer verdrängt wurden, DirectX ist bis heute ein sehr wichtiges Argument für Windows und gegen Linux und auch Mac.
> 
> Es wäre langfristig sehr gefährlich für Microsoft DirectX fallenzulassen. Wenn es sein muss sollte Microsoft lieber versuchen DX im Alleingang weiterzuentwickeln, die Grafikkartenhersteller werden sich daran anpassen müssen, eine Grafikkarte die DirectX nicht vollständig unterstützt hat am Markt kaum eine Chance (solange es Alternativen gibt die das tun).


 Es ist eine Zwangsehe von allen Beteiligten. Werder kann MS ohne die beiden GPU-Hersteller reisen, noch diese ohne MS.

Wenn einer das Boot verlässt, dann geht das Boot unter. Da kann einfach keiner so viel Machtaufbauen, sich gegen die Entscheidung eines anderen zu wehren. Bisher war es immer so, dass alle GPU-Hersteller recht gleichmäßig verteilt waren, und man von der Gamer-branche druck hatte sich auf etwas zu einigen. Zumindest für AMD fällt dieser Druck mit allen Konsolendeals doch ziemlich stark weg. Dazu kommt, das man auf APUs setzt, und nVidia eben keine x86 APUs liefern kann. Man will ja HSA vorantreiben, und das mit allen seinen Partnern, zu denen nVidia nicht gehört. HSA ist ein offener Standard, und auf so etwas steht nVidia eher nicht.

Also es gibt schon genug Gründe von beiden GPU-Herstellern "Nein-Danke kein Bock mehr" zu sagen. So recht dran glauben kann und vor allem WILL ich NICHT dran. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Doch, es hätte Nachteile.
> 
> Es könnte zu einem Chaos führen- GPU spezifische APIs, Spiele die auf bestimmten GraKas sehr viel besser laufen und sehr viel besser aussehen als auf anderen, im Extremfall Spiele die GraKas eines bestimmten Herstellers zwingend vorraussetzen- sowas gab es schon mal in den 1990ern (etwa das NURBS System bei der nVidia NV1, die Glide API bei 3Dfx)...
> 
> DirectX ist ein Segen.


 Aus genau den Gründen... Dadurch, das AMD alle Konsolendeals hat, wäre es sehr sehr sehr viel weniger Schlimm für die AMD Nutzer, aber ich will mindestens 2 gleichstarke, besser noch 3 Konkurrenten am Markt... nVidia würde da aber völlig untergehen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit TressFX haben(?) bzw hatten wir aber was ähnliches.
> Nvidia hat ja vom Spiel anbgeraten.
> Also ist Punkt 1 jetzt schon da, bei GTA IV war es anders rum am Anfang,da waren die AMD Karten schlechter dran.


 Nein hatten wir nicht...
Es wird da immer! eine offene/gemeinsame API eingesetzt. Es liegt da nur an der Unfähigkeit der Entwickler, entweder vom Game oder vom Treiber. Du hast aber ein prinzipielle Kompabilität. Wenn du nicht etwas wie DX hast, fällt das aber komplett weg. Dann läuft etwas nicht schlecht, oder erst nach einem Patch, sondern einfach NIE.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Interessant...aber auch wenn derzeitig DX11.1 noch nicht ausgereizt wird (eig. nicht mal DX11) wird iwann eine neue API folgen müssen. Spätestens in 5-10 Jahren wird man ne neue API brauchen...
@ Skysnake: Wie machst du das, dass du immer so gut informiert bist und ständig interessante User-News bringst? 
Bist du etwa den halben Tag am recherchieren?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Ja, natürlich gibt es kein DirectX12, das heißt nämlich DirectX Blue, wenn man M$ aktueller Namensgebeung folgt 

Nein, im Ernst, eine Abkehr von DX hin zu OpenGL/AL/CL whatever finde ich begrüßenswert, bedeutet es doch, das die Hersteller sich bei der Treiberprogrammierung noch auf eine Schnittstelle beschränken müssen, sprich sich voll und ganz auf eine konzentrieren müssen und eine zweite (so wie OpenGL zur Zeit) nicht so Stiefmütterlich als Schnittstelle zweiter Wahl behandeln.
Und auch wenn das natürlich nicht alles ist, so vereinfacht das dann doch das Portieren von Spielen auf Linux oder MacOS.

Aber generell glaube ich schon, das uns DX noch lange verfolgen wird...


----------



## RGDunk (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

... wenn ich mir das aktuelle pCARS anschaue (Basis ist DX9) frage ich mich, wenn man nach 5 Jahren
immer noch aus DX9 solche Grafik rausholen kann, wie lange wird sich ein DX11 halten, das gerade mal 
von einer Hand voll Spielen genutzt, geschweige denn ausgenutzt, wird.

Also wenn es nach mir geht, möchte ich einfach mal sehen das die Developer mit der vorhandenen
Power aus Grafik-Schnittstelle und PC Hardware, nur ansatzweise das rausholen, was Sie aus einer veralteten
PS3 aktuell rausholen. Und wenn dann Das quaentchen an Leistung und Effekten ausgequetscht wurden...gerne dann 2018
DX12.


----------



## loltheripper (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Stand nicht demletzt mal in den news das DirectX blue kommen wird?


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein hatten wir nicht...
> Es wird da immer! eine offene/gemeinsame API eingesetzt. Es liegt da nur an der Unfähigkeit der Entwickler, entweder vom Game oder vom Treiber. Du hast aber ein prinzipielle Kompabilität. Wenn du nicht etwas wie DX hast, fällt das aber komplett weg. Dann läuft etwas nicht schlecht, oder erst nach einem Patch, sondern einfach NIE.


 Danke für die Erklärung.
Auch wenn ich mich eher auf den Teil mit deutlichen besser laufen bezogen habe, als auf gar nicht.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Aer0 schrieb:


> bill gates hat auch gesagt niemand wird je mehr als 640kb ram brauchen ^^


Hat er nicht, wird ihm nur immer in die Schuhe geschoben. Zumindest dementiert er es vehement...

Ist die Rasterisierung wohl an eine Grenze gestoßen, wa?


----------



## S!lent dob (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Wozu überhaubt ein DX12 frage ich mich? Wir haben jetzt endlich nach Jahren eine einheitliche API bei Konsolen und PC´s, dazu noch den selben x86 Code, besser kanns doch kaum werden.
Wozu wieder zwei aktuelle Schnittstellen? Pff, laßt DX11 doch in aller Ruhe 6-7 Jahre alt werden, oder auch noch älter und bringt dann mit einer neuen Konsolen Generation eine neue API, macht doch aus Spieler Sicht viel mehr Sinn. Die Grakas und die Games können in aller Ruhe perfektioniert werden. Schaut doch nurmal ein brandneues DX9 Spiel an, bis auf Details die im Spielgeschehen eh kaum auffallen ist da kaum ein Unterschied, außer das man den selben Effekt mit DX11 schneller hinbekäme.


----------



## BiosShock (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich gibt es kein DirectX12, das  heißt nämlich DirectX Blue, wenn man M$ aktueller Namensgebung  folgt



So abwegig ist das noch nicht mal. Auch wenn ich es selber nicht glaube. 

Es gibt aber noch einen anderen Weg der gegangen werden kann. Zur Zeit gibt es ja nur 2 große Schnittstellen in diesem Bereich. Einmal DX.xx und dann OpenGL. Was ist mit der dritten Möglichkeit? Raytracing? In der letzten Zeit hauen sich ja Intel, AMD und nVidia immer wieder mal ein paar Demos um die Ohren.

Wenn man sich das so ansieht was jetzt schon machbar ist, ohne neues Grundkonzept - sprich völlig neue GPU-Architektur. Was wird dann erst möglich, wenn man sie von vornherein darauf Ausrichtet?

Unbestreitbar ist ja nun mal das es der Schluss letzter Weisheit ist. Denn "nur" damit ist es möglich Physikalisch korrekte Beleutung hin zu bekommen. Pixel genaue Kollisionsabfrage. Korrekte Spiegelung und "echte" Schattenverfolgung.

Die Rasterirrung kommt immer mehr an seine grenzen. Um so deutlicher wird dieses, durch die immer größer werdenden Auflösungen. 4k-8k. Was wird danach kommen? 16k oder gar 32k? Hier kann dann Raytracing seine Muskeln spielen lassen. Denn hier ist der Rechenaufwand mit steigender Auflösung  nicht so extrem.


----------



## Niza (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

DirectX 12 vielleicht nicht aber wer weiß:

DirectX 11.1
DirectX 11.2a
DirectX 11.2b
DirectX 11.2c
DirectX 11.3
usw.

vielleicht geht es ja so weiter ?

Kennt man ja aus DirectX 9 zeiten als DirectX 9.0a, DirectX 9.0b ,Direct X 9.0c usw kam.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Do Berek (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Jetzt mal keine Panik, in 6 Monaten sieht alles wieder ganz anders aus.(Wie immer)


----------



## Ahab (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Irgendwann wird es schon kommen, da bin ich sicher.

Aber ein zweites DX9 ist schon sehr viel sinnvoller. Wozu alle zwei Jahre eine neue API launchen, wenn die vorherige nicht mal ausgereizt wird? DX10, DX10.1, DX11, DX11.1 - das ist doch alles Bullshit. DX9 wurde (und wird nachwievor) bis an die Grenze getrieben, während DX10 nichtmal ansatzweise die Verbreitung und "Abnutzung" des Vorgängers erfahren hat. 

Daher sage ich: Daumen hoch! Bleibt alle bei DX11 bis es nicht mehr geht. Von laufend neuen APIs profitiert niemand, außer die Marketing-Abteilungen und die Programmierer freuen sich, weil sie sich mal längere Zeit einnisten können.


----------



## Liza (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Also ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, hier wird doch nur gesagt das noch kein DX12 geplant ist. Mal ehrlich wer hat denn schon eine Glaskugel zuhause, und weiss was die Zukunft bringt? Aber nur nicht geplant heisst nicht, dass es kein DX12 geben wird.

Ausserdem sehe ich das positiv, wenn DX11 noch lange das Ende darstellt wie DX9 damals. So wird die Schnittstelle wenigstens endlich mal richtig ausgereizt. Aktuellere DX9 Spiele haben sich ja auch stetig weiter entwickelt, als Beispiel Crysis2 reizt die Schnittstelle doch super aus und sieht alles andere als schlecht aus!


----------



## Star_KillA (5. April 2013)

Du sprichst von dem ehemaligen Nvidia Mitarbeiter der im Namen von AMD jetzt was sagt ? Das verstehe ich nicht


----------



## wishi (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Echtzeitraytracing!!!


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Aer0 schrieb:


> bill gates hat auch gesagt niemand wird je mehr als 640kb ram brauchen ^^


 
Und in den 80ern wurde gesagt, von IBM Entwicklern, das niemand im Private Gebrauch jemals einen PC brauchen wird.
Außerdem wurde auch bereits in den 70ern von Proffesorren und Forschern aus der USA gesagt, es sei alles Erfunden, was man Erfinden kann.

Also, niemals Glauben.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



wishi schrieb:


> Echtzeitraytracing!!!


Und was hat das bittte mit DX zu tun? Stimmt: garnichts. Raytracing geht auf DX ebenso wie auf OpenGL, das eine ist eine Lichtberechnungsmethode, bestenfalls ein Renderer, das andere ist eine Schnittstelle zwischen Soft- und Hardware....eine Abkehr von DX bedeutet nicht autoatisch, das nun alles geraytraced wird.


----------



## krutoistudent (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Niza schrieb:


> DirectX 11.1
> DirectX 11.2a
> DirectX 11.2b
> DirectX 11.2c
> ...


 denke auch, dass es so kommen wird


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Und in den 80ern wurde gesagt, von IBM Entwicklern, das niemand im Private Gebrauch jemals einen PC brauchen wird.


War das nicht schon in den 50gern, der Gründer von IBM oder so?


----------



## wishi (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Und was hat das bittte mit DX zu tun? Stimmt: garnichts. Raytracing geht auf DX ebenso wie auf OpenGL, das eine ist eine Lichtberechnungsmethode, bestenfalls ein Renderer, das andere ist eine Schnittstelle zwischen Soft- und Hardware....eine Abkehr von DX bedeutet nicht autoatisch, das nun alles geraytraced wird.


 
NICHTS! Ebendrum! sorry wenn Du keine Ironie verstehst


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



wishi schrieb:


> NICHTS! Ebendrum! sorry wenn Du keine Ironie verstehst


Hahaha, hast Du Dir Deinen Beitrag nochmal angesehen? Da wird _keiner_ Ironie drin sehen, weil er einfach viel zu kurz ist. Auch die 3 Smileys lassen nicht auf Ironie schließen. Abgesehen davon ist Ironie eh schwierig schriftlich zu vermitteln, da man bei Ironie meist die Tonlage der Stimme ändert, optimalerweise gepaart mit entsprechender Mimik und Gestik. Deine innere Stimme mag beim Schreiben die Worte ironisch ausgesprochen haben, doch davon gelangte _nichts_ in Deinen Beitrag, also sorry, wenn ich das nicht verstanden habe, und "belehrend" rüberkam, aber Deine Reaktion darauf ist unter aller Sau.
Ich verstehe sehr wohl Ironie, aber man muß sie auch deutlich machen.


----------



## Placebo (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Raytracing geht auf DX ebenso wie auf OpenGL


Warum sollte man für Raytracing DirectX oder OpenGL benötigen?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Placebo schrieb:


> Warum sollte man für Raytracing DirectX oder OpenGL benötigen?


Nein, man benötigt weder das eine noch das andere, aber es geht auch mit beiden. Wenn man den ganzen entsprechenden Beitrag liest, aus dem Du zitiert hast, das versteht man auch warum.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5156288 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] oder setzt man zukünftig auf eine völlig neue Schnittstelle, oder gar nur mehr auf OpenGL/*OpenAL* ?


 
Was willst du denn mit OpenAL beim Thema Grafik?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit OpenAL beim Thema Grafik?


Das Thema war nicht Grafik, sondern DirectX und DirectX beinhaltet halt Schnittstellen für Grafik, Sound, Netzwerk, Input und ich weiß nicht was noch alles. Starte mal DXDiag, da kannst Du sehen, was DirectX alles leistet. Es ist mehr als nur Grafik.


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



> bill gates hat auch gesagt niemand wird je mehr als 640kb ram brauchen


 
Bill Gates hat diese Aussage mehrmals dementiert. Von wem sie tatsächlich stammt ist nicht bekannt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sie aber entweder erfunden oder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen



> Und in den 80ern wurde gesagt, von IBM Entwicklern, das niemand im Private Gebrauch jemals einen PC brauchen wird.


 
Da musst du dich irren- in den 1980ern war der IBM PC (1981) bereits verbreitet und erfolgreich.

Ken Olsen, Gründer von DEC hat 1977 gesagt:


> Es gibt keinen Grund, warum jeder einen Computer zu Hause haben sollte


 
Allerdings ist das Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen; er bezog sich nicht auf Heimcomputer bzw. PCs sondern auf _computergesteuerte Hausautomatisierung_ und auch das nur im Bezug auf 1977.


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Wird nicht kommen? Geht es dann wieder?


----------



## Jan565 (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Wenn man sich manche Spiele in DX 9 ansieht, dann frage ich mich wieso wie überhaupt schon bei 11 sind. Vor allem muss die hardware erst einmal wesentlich schneller werden bevor man überhaupt drüber nachdenken kann, dass da wieder was neues kommt.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Das Thema war nicht Grafik, sondern DirectX und DirectX beinhaltet halt Schnittstellen für Grafik, Sound, Netzwerk, Input und ich weiß nicht was noch alles. Starte mal DXDiag, da kannst Du sehen, was DirectX alles leistet. Es ist mehr als nur Grafik.


 
Das brauchst DU MIR nicht sagen... Aber seit wann hat AMD etwas mit Sound am Hut mit den aktuellen Produktreihen (die alten AiW mal ausgenommen)? Das Thema hier ist eindeutig die Grafik, wenn man den Bezug zu der Aussage bewahren will.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Das brauchst DU MIR nicht sagen... Aber seit wann hat AMD etwas mit Sound am Hut mit den aktuellen Produktreihen (die alten AiW mal ausgenommen)? Das Thema hier ist eindeutig die Grafik, wenn man den Bezug zu der Aussage bewahren will.


 Da muß ich Dir widersprechen. Das Thema ist nicht Grafik, sondern DirectX und ein Hersteller für GPUs äußert, das es eventuell zukünftig kein DirectX mehr geben könnte. Nicht Direct2D, Direct3D, DirectDraw oder Direct3DX, sondern DirectX, das ganze Paket, was dann eben auch DirectInput, DirectSound, DirectPlay und/oder deren Nachfolder wie XInput oder XAudio2 wäre.
Es scheint einfach nur so zu sein, das ein Hersteller für GPUs in diesem Fall schon über etwas Bescheid was, was nicht nur ihn, sondern auch andere Hardwarebereiche und -hersteller betrifft - und eben nicht nur GPU-Hersteller. Oder aber er spricht nur als erster aus, was alle betroffenen Hersteller schon wissen, nur wir Entverbraucher/Nutzer (noch) nicht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Wenn es was offenes wäre würd ich das sehr begrüßen


 Microsoft ist gerade jetzt absolut nicht hinter einem offenen Standard her - denn wo die größten Spielehersteller durch Linux auf offene Standards preschen, wären Spiele mit einem von Windows auf den weg gebrachten, offenen Standard nochmal schneller portiert. Das liegt absolut nicht in derem Interesse.
Ich persönlich würde mich ja über eine komplette Vereinigung von OpenGL und OpenCL freuen, was als nächste Stufe kommen könnte. Auf diesem Standard könnte man dann auch ewig herumreiten.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## newjohnny (5. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Ob DX 11 das letzte DX war weiß ich nicht, ich glaube aber, dass die Schnittstelle nicht einfach so über den Haufen geworfen wird..


----------



## Rollora (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Aer0 schrieb:


> bill gates hat auch gesagt niemand wird je mehr als 640kb ram brauchen ^^


hat er so überhaupt nie gesagt übrigens, das ist eine ständig falsch zitierte Aussage, fast schon urbane Legende.FYI


----------



## AchtBit (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Na endlich mal ein Einsehen. D3D ist seit  DX9 kerntechnisch am Ende. Die Rendereinheit und die Shadereinheit arbeiten übergreifend mit 32bit Genauigkeit per Takt. Mehr wie 32bit ist sinnlos, weil nicht darstellbar. Es wird paralell nur noch die Anzahl der Einheiten erhöht. Zusätzliche Effekte sind im Prinzip nur zusätzliche Registereinheiten für eine spezifische Funktionserweiterung. Irgendwann gibts dann nur noch ne winzige GPU mit unzähligen Shadereinheiten, die eine photorealistische Scene in 100 FPS und riesenhafter Auflösung, mittels 'per Pixel Shading' erzeugt. 

Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## KrHome (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Rollora schrieb:


> Aer0 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bill gates hat auch gesagt niemand wird je mehr als 640kb ram brauchen ^^
> ...


 Er hat sogar mal sehr deutlich Stellung bezogen und gesagt, dass er solch einen Unsinn niemals von sich geben würde und wenn überhaupt genau das Gegenteil gesagt hätte, nämlich, dass man nie genug Speicher haben kann.

@topic
Woanders habe ich gelesen, dass es lediglich heißt DX12 wäre derzeit nicht in Sicht, nicht aber, dass es niemals kommen würde.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit OpenAL beim Thema Grafik?


 Wie schon richtig gesagt von X-CosmicBlue, geht es hier nicht nur um Grafik, was auch nur ein (wenn auch wesentlicher bzw wichtigste) Teil des Gesamtproduktes ist, sondern um das ganze Paket "DirectX".


nfsgame schrieb:


> [...] Aber seit wann hat AMD etwas mit Sound am Hut mit den aktuellen Produktreihen [...]


 Die Grafikkarten heutzutage haben ja auch schon Audiofunktionen an Board, Amd wie auch Nvidia, anbei ein Ausschnitt der Offiziellen Technischen Daten einer aktuellen Amd Karte :


> Integrierter HD-Audiocontroller
> 
> Kopiergeschützter, hochauflösender 7.1-Kanal-Surround-Sound per HDMI ohne zusätzliche Kabel
> Unterstützung der Formate AC-3, AAC, Dolby TrueHD und DTS Master Audio


----------



## AchtBit (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Und eins will ich mal klarstellen. Warum braucht man DirectX ??? Die Antwort ist völlig klar, man braucht es nur wenn man die HW im Windows verwenden will. Windows ist das reale und exklusive Backend und alles was drauf laufen will, hat nur Benutzerrechte, d.h alle Zugriffe auf die reale Ebene steuert und gewährt ausschliesslich das Kernel. Das Kernel verwaltet und virtualisiert Zugriffe, dazu wechselt es zw. Real Mode und Benutzer Mode, hin und her. Würde irgend eine SW selbstständig CPU Modus, System Interrupts oder generelle Low Level Zugriffe durchführen, würde schon der Funktions Call dafür das System sofort einfrieren. Als Ausnahme für Low Level Zugriffe gibts die Möglichkeit  sogenannte 'Terminate and Stay Resistend Funktionen' in den Speicher  zu platzieren bevor Windows die Maschine in den Schutz Modus schaltet. Die Funktionen sind dementsprechend eingeschränkt und können nur Zugriffe ausserhalb des geschützten Systembereiches durchführen oder nur vom Systembereich lesen und an den Clienten im User Mode übermitteln. 

Deswegen gibts nur Wahl entweder DirektX oder kein Windows. Bei openGL ists genauso. Um mit dem System und der GFX zu kommunizieren muss eine DLL geladen werden, die sämtliche openGL Interface Funktions Calls in DirectX API Funktions Calls übersetzt. Ohne DirektX funktioniert mit Windows nix. 

Ich hoff meine kurze Erklärung konnte eine paar User aus ihrer virtualisierten Scheinrealität holen und ihen die Augen, für die realen Umgebungsbedingungen von Windoof, öffnen.


----------



## instagib (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Microsoft kümmert sich nur noch um die XBOX. Was am PC im Bereich Spiele abgeht interessiert die doch nicht.
Die XBOX ist eine Goldgrube.

DirectX ist doch in professioneller Software - Angefangen von Autodesk bis hin zu  Cubase überhaupt nicht mehr in Verwendung.

Microsoft wird DX12, DX13 etc. vermutlich Konsolenexklusiv bringen.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Also ich kann gut ohne DX12 leben... 99 % meiner Programme laufen auf DX9 oder teilweise sogar noch DX7. Von daher darf DX11 ruhig noch die nächsten 4 -5 Jahre aktuell bleiben.


----------



## bingo88 (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts nur Wahl entweder DirektX oder kein Windows. Bei openGL ists genauso. Um mit dem System und der GFX zu kommunizieren muss eine DLL geladen werden, die sämtliche openGL Interface Funktions Calls in DirectX API Funktions Calls übersetzt. Ohne DirektX funktioniert mit Windows nix.


 Das ist leider so nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt zwar Wrapper, die so arbeiten, aber grundsätzlich läuft OpenGL unter Windows unabhängig von DirectX. OpenGL ist, wie DirectX auch, eine spezielle Schnittstelle, die direkten Zugriff auf die Grafikhardware ermöglicht ("Hardwarebeschleunigung"). Die Grafiktreiber stellen dann eine Implementierung dieser Schnittstellen bereit, sofern sie unterstützt werden soll.


----------



## AchtBit (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



> OpenGL Execution Model on Windows Systems
> 
> The model for interpretation of OpenGL commands is client/server.  Application code (the client) issues commands, which are interpreted and  processed by OpenGL (the server). The server may or may not operate on  the same computer as the client. In this sense, OpenGL is  network-transparent. A server can maintain several OpenGL contexts, each  of which is an encapsulated OpenGL state. A client can connect to any  one of these contexts. The required network protocol can be implemented  by augmenting an already existing protocol (such as that of the X Window  System) or by using an independent protocol. No OpenGL commands are  provided for obtaining user input.
> The window system that  allocates framebuffer resources ultimately controls the effects of  OpenGL commands on the framebuffer. The window system:
> ...


Ist ja auch klar, Gerätecontext sowieso und noch Framebuffer Zuweisung und Aufteilungsstruktur,  müssen über die Windows API, reserviert und zugesichert, werden. 

Zur Windows Portierung. Die benötigte Brücke (Win Graphics Library 'opengl32.dll') ist seit Win98 Systembestandteil. Ohne kein ogl.  DX ist nicht zwingend aber fast schon ein Wunder, wenn die SW mit ogl 1.1 only läuft. 


Problem 1. Fast alle Games, verwenden API Sharing (ogl/dx - Mix)
Problem 2. die opengl32.dll importiert von der dx Datei 'ddraw.dll', die Funktion 'CreatePrimarySurface', ein speziell auf Grafikarten zugeschnittener Geräte Context. Falls DX nicht zur Verfügung steht, dann wirds hart, die einzige Alternative ist die Funktion ''CreateCompatibleContext'  welche von der 'gdi32.dll' importiert ist. Ne 'Fire and Forget' Funktion



Du hast also Recht, rein theoretisch könnte ein ogl Game/App ohne DX funktionieren. MS bietet zwar Kompatiblität(v1.1) aber die wird, wegen ihrem aufs Notwendigste beschränktem Umfang, kaum ein Entwickler, in erster Instanz einsetzten. Ich schätze so gut wie alle ogl Game kommuniziern im Kontext, auf DirectX Grafikhardware Ebene. Irgendwie lustig.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich schätze so gut wie alle ogl Game kommuniziern im Kontext, auf DirectX Grafikhardware Ebene.


Öh, nö? Oder wie willst Du OpenGL auf Linux erklären bzw die Funktionsweise dort? 
Da gibt es kein DX. OpenGL ist also per se nicht auf DX angewiesen.


----------



## AchtBit (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Ich mein Windows Games ,mmaaan

*nix Systeme verwenden für ogl eine open Source 'GFX Library' Google weis den Namen


----------



## bingo88 (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Abgesehen davon wird OpenGL meist von ICDs im Gerätetreiber realisiert und nicht auf die Microsoft-Implementierung zurückggegriffen. Ich habe damit schon gearbeitet, da wird nichts mit DirectX aufgerufen. Fenster erstellen, Kontext holen, fertig.


----------



## ak1504 (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Das waren noch Zeiten als man wählen konnte ob das Game in D3D, Glide oder OpenGL laufen soll 

Und dann immer die Vergleichspics in den Zeitschriften... Ach ja...


----------



## Locuza (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



> DirectX is the world’s leading low-level interface for gaming and  graphics. Microsoft is actively investing in DirectX as the unified  graphics foundation for all of our platforms, including Windows, Xbox  360, and Windows Phone. DirectX is evolving and will continue to evolve.  We have absolutely no intention of stopping innovation with DirectX.



Microsoft cuts down another DirectX shutdown rumor - Neowin


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich mein Windows Games ,mmaaan
> 
> *nix Systeme verwenden für ogl eine open Source 'GFX Library' Google weis den Namen


Dann schreib sowas auch, mmaaan
Dein zweiter Satz ist auch schon wieder sowas. Du schreibst nicht, was Du meinst. Der Leser soll erraten oder wissen, was Du meinst. Tut er es nicht, stellst Du ihn als dumm dar, mmaaan


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. April 2013)

> DirectX ist das führende low-level Interface der Welt für Gameing und  Grafik. Microsoft investiert aktiv in DirectX als vereinheitlichte  Grafikgrundlage für all unsere Platformen, inklusive Windows, Xbox 360  und Windows Phone. DirectX entwickelt sich und wird sich auch weiter  entwickeln. Wir haben absolut keine Absicht die Innovationen mit DirectX  zu stoppen.


Eine gute Neuigkeit.


> Aber es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen.  Das war's. Soweit  wir wissen gibt es keine Pläne für DirectX 12. Falls  das nicht stimmen  sollte und mich jemand korrigieren möchte – wunderbar.


Damit ist die "Ein-Mann" aussage von Tylor Offiziell korrigiert worden.
Ich habe sowieso nicht daran geglaubt das Amd im Alleingang alles neu aufzäumen wollte.


----------



## Skysnake (6. April 2013)

Schaumer mal. So ne offensichtliche Luftnummer wird Roy Taylor kaum raushauen. Das hätte ihm doch vollauf bewusst sein müssen, das sich Microsoft dazu äußert.

Ich werd aus der Sache nicht ganz schlau.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. April 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5162500 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sowieso nicht daran geglaubt das Amd im Alleingang alles neu aufzäumen wollte.


 Wie kommst Du denn darauf?
Angenommen, Microsoft hätte jetzt nicht dementiert: Nur weil einer von AMD das als erstes laut ausgesprochen hat, heißt das nicht, das die Idee von AMD gekommen sein muß. Vielleicht hätte er nur geäußert, was Microsoft bis jetzt nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand ausgesuchten Hardwareherstellern erzählt hätte?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. April 2013)

Ich komme darauf, weil Amd auf den beiden neuen Konsolen Präsenz zeigt, und es auch hier im Thread angenommen wurde.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. April 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5162616 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme darauf, weil Amd auf den beiden neuen Konsolen Präsenz zeigt, und es auch hier im Thread angenommen wurde.


Ja, schön und gut, aber das würde bedeuten, das AMD zu allen Spieleherstellen gehen müßte und ihnen sagte: "Vergeßt die Software der PS4 oder XBox-Next (zumindest letzte würde und wird MS ja mit DX ausstatten), wir zeigen Euch, wie Ihr direkt für die HW programmiert".
_Das_ wäre wirklich ein Alleingang. AMD ist aber kaum in der Position, so etwas erfolgreich durch zu ziehen. Sie würden es sich mit MS und Sony zukünftig verschwerzen. Und das wäre nur der Anfang.
Neenee, wenn das wahr gewesen wäre, das es zukünftig kein DX mehr gibt, dann hätte nur ein AMD-Mitarbeiter versehentlich als erstes laut ausgesprochen, was Microsoft zuvor allen Hardwareherstellen hinter verschlossen Türen verkündet hätte.


----------



## fire2002de (6. April 2013)

das MS das will ist ja wohl klar,zack braucht jeder ein neues Windows -.- weil 12 ja sicherlich nicht für Windows 7 erhältlich sein wird. 
MS brauch DX12 bestimmt für ihre bahnbrechende neue Oberfläche um das ganze potenzial ausschöpfen zu können -.-


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. April 2013)

Ich glaube, dies alles wird sowieso generell überbewertet, keiner weiß was Taylor wirklich damit gemeint hat, und/oder ob das überhaupt stimmt.
Das alles kann ja in jede Richtung gehen, bis jetzt steht nur das Wort von einem gegen das Wort von MS, sonst nichts.
Kann auch nur sein das DX12 lange auf sich warten lässt, DX9 wurde ja auch sehr lange ausgebaut, ich kann mir gut vorstellen das DX11 lange bleibt, weil man lange planen kann, und Portierungen besser einhergehen.


----------



## Zomg (7. April 2013)

Lasst mich mal überlegen.. Ich gehe stark von einer neuen Schnitstelle aus... Wer hätte denn einen Vorteil von etwas komplett "Neuem"? Alle! Außer dem Kunden, aber der ist ja eh egal...

Szenario 1 (Gaming): Die Grafikkarten sind bisher mehr oder weniger "abwärtskompatibel", von daher ist es kein Problem für Kunden mit neueren Karten auch ältere Programme zu nutzen usw usw. Doch, was wäre wenn.. wenn auf einmal Karten mit x% mehr Leistung, mit komplett neuer Software und komplett neuen Möglichkeiten erscheinen?

Szenario 2 (Mobil): Durch Windows 8 hat Microschuft ja gezeigt wo der Wind weht. Im mobilen Sektor werden Rekordumsätze eingefahren, also All in One, Tabletts und Mobiltelefone - und auch Microsoft möchte einen Teil davon abgrasen, also was ist wenn diese neue Schnittstelle auf eine Nutzung im mobilen Bereich optimiert ist. Dem klassischen Desktop wird sowieso der Tod prognostiziert - Broadwell (Der Haswell-Nachfolger), wird ja schon teils auf BGA ausgelagert -> und es wurde weder von AMD noch von Intel dementiert, dass man sich überlegt Produkte in diesem Format beizubehalten bzw. die Palette in Zukunft mehr und mehr darauf umzustellen.

Szenario 3 (misc.): Direct X soll durch Eigenentwicklungen von anderen Firmen ersetzt werden. Was ich mir bei Microsoft wirklich nicht vorstellen kann!... Aber es wäre eine interessante Möglichkeit, die wohl aber gegen alle arbeiten wird. Da anstatt gemeinsam etwas tolles zu schaffen werden Firmen mit Patenten um sich werfen und es werden x verschiene Schnittstellen auf dem Markt rumeiern, von denen keine alles kann und alle nur die hälfte des anderen.


----------



## AchtBit (7. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*

Ich hätte ja alles vermutet aber nicht, dass Unklarheiten bezüglich des Betriebssytems auftreten. In meinem Post hab ich mich auschliesslich auf Win bezogen. Darum geht ja auch der ganze threat.

@ Blue X 

Was verstehst du am 2. Satz nicht ??  Mit *nix sind allgemein auf unix basierende OS gemeint. Jedes OS benötigt ein ogl Subsystem damit ogl funnktioniert(Das hat nichts mit dem ICD zu tun) Dieses Subsys gibts als open source Library, die gleich mehrere OS unterstützt. Bei Win ist das anders. Bei MS OS ist bekannterweise, der Code unbekannt, weil streng gemein. Deshalb muss MS selbst, die Implementierung des Subsystems vornehmen. Das Ergebnis ist eine Dll die nur für bestimmte Winsysteme funktioniert. Darin enthalten ist der MS original Code encrypted(wahrscheinlich statische Funktionen 'Exporte' und Konstanten) ,der die eigentliche ogl Implementierung ist und eine Reihe sogenannte dynamische verlinkte Importe von OS. Systemübergreifend nennt man alle notwendigen Funktionen zusammen, die Win32 API. Eine Schnittstelle mit der die Entwickler arbeiten müssen. Nennt man auch das Backend.

Und noch was, die Gfx HW Entwickler haben ein modifiziertes ogl Subsystem mit im Treiber. Darin sind zusätzlich HW spezifische Funktionen(oglExtentions) enthalten. MS selbst implementiert nur Ogl Version 1.1. Eine Erweiterung auf z.B. Version 4.1 + HW angepasste Funktionen muss der Entwickler selbst in Visual C++ schreiben. Die entsprechende Anleitung 'Wie', ist in der MSDN zu finden. 

Ich hab zwar noch nie speziell mit Grafikhardware gearbeitet aber ich hab mit Visual Basic und Visual C# programmiert und dafür musste man zwangsläufig, die Funktionsweise der Win32 API und die Programmierung von MS 'discribed functions'(zusammengefasst = undurchsichtiger MS Müll) kennen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Was verstehst du am 2. Satz nicht ??  Mit *nix sind allgemein auf unix basierende OS gemeint.


Das mit *nix unix basierende OS gemeint sind, ist mir klar.
Aber dank Deiner Ausführungen weiß ich jetzt, warum ich 


AchtBit schrieb:


> *nix Systeme verwenden für ogl eine open Source 'GFX Library' Google weis den Namen


 als ganzes nicht verstanden habe: Es fehlt ein Satzzeichen, der Punkt zwischen Library und Google.
Ein weiterer Beweis dafür, wie wichtig und entscheidend Satzzeichen sein können. 

Nächstes mal bitte einfach nur  weglassen, das gibt einem das Gefühl, das man für blöde gehalten wird. Danke.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. April 2013)

Es wurde ja nun von Microsoft bestätigt, dass DirectX weiterentwickelt wird. 
Roy Taylor hat mMn einfach Unfung verzapft da ich eher Microsoft als AMD glauben schenke.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

Wo wurde das gesagt?
Ich habe davon nichts gelesen.


----------



## r34ln00b (13. April 2013)

sehe es so, dass die kommenden konsolen als aktuell angesehen werden sollen und nicht durch dx12 als veraltet gielt.

aber ich denke wie immer falsch ;D

..finde es so gar gut das dx11 länger bestehen bleibt.


----------



## AchtBit (16. April 2013)

Das Fass zum Überlaufen, brachte im Prinzip, die Abschaffung der Cap Bits ab, DX10. Damit wurde den Entwicklern von kompatibler GFX Hardware, die bereits seit den dx8 Restriktiven bezüglich der 'min. Rechengenauigkeit pro Pixel je Takt' , in ein zeitnahes und allgemeines Brute Force Layout gedrängt sind, eine jegliche Möglichkeit genommen jegliche DX Funktionen mit einer Eigenentwicklung in die HW zu implementieren. Das Ende für den Wettbewerb der GFX HW Devs. 

MS, die Bauleitung mit Bauanleitung, leiterbahngenau, denn nur einen kanns geben, im win-gfx spez. Halbleiter Bau.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. April 2013)

*AW: AMD: Es wird kein DirectX 12 kommen*



Aer0 schrieb:


> bill gates hat auch gesagt niemand wird je mehr als 640kb ram brauchen ^^


 
Die viel schlimmere - BILL GATES hat das Internet in den 90ern nicht ernst genommen, erst als ihn ein Mitarbeiter der unteren Managementebene eine E-Mail geschrieben hat ,dass er auf einer Computermesse war und dort die Technik sah(sie ist zukunftweisend usw ).Daraufhin beschäftigte sich MS erst mit dem THEMA Internet und die Implementierung in Win95


----------



## Jan565 (29. April 2013)

Ich glaube es ist nicht die frage ob es ein DX12 geben wird, sondern er wann es das geben wird. So wie es für mich aussieht, werden wir mindestens noch 1 1/2 jahre warten müssen oder länger. 

Einen Nachteil haben dadurch trotzdem nicht, mit DX11 kann man schon genug anstellen.


----------

